# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

						Kürzlich wurde die dritte Folge der achten Staffel von Game of Thrones erstmals ausgestrahlt und konnte den erst Mitte April aufgestellten Zuschauerrekord der ersten Episode nochmals übertrumpfen. Unterdessen beschwerten sich viele Zuschauer über ein zu dunkles Bild in "Die lange Nacht", was teils gewollt, teils aber wohl auch ein Problem technischer Natur ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

In Full HD auf dem TV war das Bild ok aber bei den vielen schlechten Endgeräten die es so gibt und in der bescheiden 720P Qualität mit dem Sky Ticket hätte mit die Folge auch weniger Spaß gemacht 

Auch eine Folge die ziemlich von einem gut eingestellten Bildschirm profitiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



> Wagner sagt, dass die Kampfszenen intensiv, klaustrophobisch und desorientierend sein sollten - wie im wirklichen Leben - aber nicht verwirrend.



Nun ja, ich fand sie eher langweilig. Da haben für meinen Geschmack viele viele Filme schon bedeutend Besseres gezeigt, wie so etwas epischen Maßstäben gerecht wird. Eine hellere Beleuchtung hätte da wohl auch nicht geholfen, vielleicht einiges "noch schlimmer" gemacht.
Hatte mir jedenfalls deutlich mehr erhofft, gerade nach den vollmundigen Ankündigungen (inkl. der immer wiederkehrenden Erwähnungen des Hollywood-Blockbuster-ähnlichen Budgets).


----------



## Captain-S (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Selbst beim Amazon-Stream gab es diesmal starkes Banding bei einigen Szenen.
Das Bild war dennoch deutlich besser als bei Sky-Ticket.
Vermatschte Streaming-Nacht: Warum Game of Thrones so schlecht aussah - n-tv.de


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



ich558 schrieb:


> Auch eine Folge die ziemlich von einem gut eingestellten Bildschirm profitiert.



Definitiv. GoT war halt schon immer im "Low Key" look und ist daher eher dunkel gehalten und nutzt das maximale Weiß des TVs nicht aus.
Diesen Look sieht man aber verdammt oft bei Filmen (bei Serien nicht ganz so oft und bei Dokus oder Komödien gar nicht), weswegen es daher grundsätzlich nötig ist, den Raum abzudunkeln.

Gut, wer am TV schon immer die Kontrastverbesserer aktiv hatte, der wird gar nicht merken, wenn ein Film im Low Key look ist, da der Kontrastverbesserer automatisch die helleren Stellen im Bild auf 100% weiß aufbläßt, so dass das gesamte dynamiksprektrum des TVs ausgenutzt wird. Dadurch wird der Look aber komplett zerstört und u.U. saufen dann dunklere Details im Schwarz komplett ab, wenn der TV sowas wie "black enhancer" aktiv hat. Oder man selbst sieht die Details im dunklen nicht mehr, weil das Auge von den zusätzlich aufgehellten, helleren Stellen (leicht) geblendet wird, so dass sich die Pupille etwas weiter zuzieht und man weniger dunkle Details erkennt.

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Details alle im Bild waren und einwandfrei erkennbar waren. Es gab keine Szene, wo ich das Gefühl hatte, im Dunkel gar nix mehr zu erkennen und das obwohl mein TV ein VA Panel hat, das bekanntermaßen einen sehr guten schwarzwert und in der Folge ein entsprechend dunkles Bild liefert. Es gab also auch da keine subjektive Aufhellung des Bildes durch ein Panel mit schlechtem Schwarzwert und trotzdem hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## T-MAXX (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Die Serie ist sehr langweilig, aber vielleicht macht der Kameramann einen auf Öko.
Die sollen mal was sinnvolles drehen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Ich habe bisher jede Folge von GoT mindestens zwei Mal gesehen und ich muss sagen, die letzte Episode war in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Tiefpunkt der Serie.


Spoiler



Die Schlacht war ein Witz, um es mal harmlos auszudrücken. Von Taktik und Strategie war nicht viel zu sehen, die Dothraki wurden mehr oder weniger verheizt, Jon und Dany haben erst mal nur zugeschaut wie zwei Ölgötzen, statt sofort in die Schlacht einzugreifen.
Dann der Witz mit dem Graben, Melisandre und den Unbefleckten. Was hat Melisandre getan, außer ein bisschen zu Zünden. Dann die ganzen Plotlöcher, woher kam Melisandre, wieso gab es keine weitere Interaktion mit Davos? 
Dann die Kämpfe in der Burg, Jamiey, Brienne, usw. werden eingekesselt und an die Wand gedrängt, Sam liegt auf dem Boden und sticht um sich, dann der Bluthund der wieder auf Schisser macht. 
Und das Ende war der größte Witz. So sehr ich Arya mag, es war einfach nicht ihre Aufgabe den Nachtkönig zu töten. Das passt überhaupt nicht zur Story. Was ist mit der Legende von Azor Ahai? Arya ersticht den Nachtkönig und die größte Bedrohung, der gemeinsame Feind der alle Parteien vereinigt, ist einfach so erledigt.


Als Fan von GoT und Asoiaf fühle ich mich wirklich verarscht. Auf mich macht diese Staffel den Eindruck, als wollte man GoT noch schnell schnell fertig erzählen. Alles wirkt unfertig, die Logik- und Plotlöcher sind gigantisch. 
Dazu noch die schlechte technische Umsetzung. Ich denke die Produzenten haben einfach beim Editing geschlampt. 

Alles in allem wirkt diese Staffel wie hingerotzt. Wer dachte nach Staffel 6 könne es nicht mehr schlechter werden, hat sich getäuscht.

Der Masse scheint dieser Mist ja zu gefallen, die fressen ja sowieso jeden Mist. Manche "Fans" meinen ja, nur weil man ein Fan ist muss einem alles gefallen, egal wie miserabel es ist. 
Für mich hat das nur noch was von einer Shaggy Dog Story.


*INU-Edit: Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein den Spoiler-Tag zu benutzen, oder?*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

*JEDER, DER DIE FOLGE NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HAT, DIES ABER UNGESPOILERT NOCH NACHHOLEN MÖCHTE, LESE BITTE NICHT DEN VORANGEGANGENEN BEITRAG VON "OBERST KLINK"*






Oberst Klink schrieb:


> SPOILER






Tja, und noch beschissener, als man die Folge finden könnte, sind Leute, die ohne jedwede Ankündigung nicht unkenntlich gemachte Spoiler heraushauen und das nicht gerade wenige! Ich habe die Folge schon gesehen, aber für viele andere ist das hier einfach unterste Schublade!

*JEDER, DER DIE FOLGE NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HAT, DIES ABER UNGESPOILERT NOCH NACHHOLEN MÖCHTE, LESE BITTE NICHT DEN VORANGEGANGENEN BEITRAG VON "OBERST KLINK"*


----------



## xeonking (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Ich schließe mich da mal an, diese Staffel, auch wenn gerade am Anfang ist wirklich sehr langweilig. Ein schöner großer Kampf?Kann sein, ich konnte nicht viel erkennen. Werden die restlichen Teile auch so dargestellt dann ist das ein trauriger Abgang.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



juko888 schrieb:


> *JEDER, DER DIE FOLGE NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HAT, DIES ABER UNGESPOILERT NOCH NACHHOLEN MÖCHTE, LESE BITTE NICHT DEN VORANGEGANGENEN BEITRAG VON "OBERST KLINK"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer so allergisch auf Spoiler ist, hat die Folge entweder schon gesehen, oder ist gerade eh falsch im Internet. Alberne Hysterie immer.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich an, die Folge war inhaltlich eine einzige Katastrophe, die selbst zurückliegende Staffeln noch beschädigt.


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Naja hier: Wieso die letzte Folge von Game of Thrones so schlecht ausgesehen hat | futurezone.at bzw Hier Why did last night’s ‘Game of Thrones’ look so bad? Here comes the science! – TechCrunch

ist das ganze schon gestern besser erklärt worden. 
Kurzum: liegt an Kompression und Fernsehtechnik/Einstellung


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Die Serie ist sehr langweilig, aber vielleicht macht der Kameramann einen auf Öko.
> Die sollen mal was sinnvolles drehen.


Na jetzt bin ich gespannt, wars wäre denn "was sinnvolles"?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wer so allergisch auf Spoiler ist, hat die Folge entweder schon gesehen, oder ist gerade eh falsch im Internet. Alberne Hysterie immer.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich an, die Folge war inhaltlich eine einzige Katastrophe, die selbst zurückliegende Staffeln noch beschädigt.



Ich habe die Folge schon gesehen, aber viele andere noch nicht. Wenn der ganze Beitrag hier als Spoiler gekennzeichnet gewesen wäre, dann hätte er so frei schreiben können, aber so sieht es nicht aus.
So hat es eher das Gschmäckle, dass er sogar bewusst spoilern möchte. Und das (auf diese Art), sorry, machen nur asoziale Menschen, denen es fremd ist, dass andere für ihr bezahltes Abo z.B. noch etwas für sie NEUES sehen wollen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



juko888 schrieb:


> *JEDER, DER DIE FOLGE NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HAT, DIES ABER UNGESPOILERT NOCH NACHHOLEN MÖCHTE, LESE BITTE NICHT DEN VORANGEGANGENEN BEITRAG VON "OBERST KLINK"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke


----------



## Loci2378 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



xeonking schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich da mal an, diese Staffel, auch wenn gerade am Anfang ist wirklich sehr langweilig. Ein schöner großer Kampf?Kann sein, ich konnte nicht viel erkennen. Werden die restlichen Teile auch so dargestellt dann ist das ein trauriger Abgang.



Was wäre denn in deinen Augen NICHT langweilig?


----------



## HardlineAMD (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Rosamunde Pilcher vielleicht?
Aber schon lustig, wie diese GoT-Hater die Serie ******* finden, aber dennoch alle Folgen gesehen haben.


----------



## Loci2378 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher jede Folge von GoT mindestens zwei Mal gesehen und ich muss sagen, die letzte Episode war in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Tiefpunkt der Serie.



Für mich einer der absoluten Höhepunkte der Serie! Wie schön, dass man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, ohne den anderen zu beleidigen. *hust*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Alles wirkt unfertig, die Logik- und Plotlöcher sind gigantisch. Dazu noch die schlechte technische Umsetzung. Ich denke die Produzenten haben einfach beim Editing geschlampt.



Unfertig ist für jemanden nur etwas, weil er/sie etwas anderes erwartet hat und das nicht bekommen hat, was er wollte. Man nennt so etwas auch kindisch. Ich persönliche sehe keine Schlamperei. Die Inszenierung war großartig!



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Alles in allem wirkt diese Staffel wie hingerotzt. Wer dachte nach Staffel 6 könne es nicht mehr schlechter werden, hat sich getäuscht.



Staffel 6 war bei den echten GOT-Fans bisher die beste Staffel (und auch aus meiner Sicht). Gut, dass man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, aber dennoch in einem vernünftigen Ton Dinge "kritisiert".




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der Masse scheint dieser Mist ja zu gefallen, die fressen ja sowieso jeden Mist. Manche "Fans" meinen ja, nur weil man ein Fan ist muss einem alles gefallen, egal wie miserabel es ist.
> Für mich hat das nur noch was von einer Shaggy Dog Story.



Akzeptiere die Meinung anderer, dann wirst zu auch respektiert. Ich sehe hier weit und breit keinen Respekt. Stelle andere (auch nicht indirekt) als dumm dar, nur weil du anderer Meinung bist. Danke.


----------



## Ryle (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Versuche mal Spoilerfrei zu bleiben.

8 Staffeln lang White Walker und den Night King gehyped und dann in einer Folge alles so sinnlos verheizen ist schon derbe enttäuschend. So viel geile Fantheorien über die Jahre und dann kommt man mit sowas an...schade.
Und Bran kann ich langsam auch nicht mehr sehen. Gerade das Thema Bran und Night King war ja so ein großes Fragezeichen und nun kommt wahrscheinlich keine Auflösung und Bran ist einfach der nutzloseste Dude ever.  Kann in Zukunft und Vergangenheit sehen, soll theoretisch alle möglichen Gestalten, Tiere und auch Menschen kontrollieren können chillt aber lieber in seinem Stuhl und spielt Crow Flight Simulator. 

und hier ein kurzes Spoiler der mich auch nur noch aufgeregt hat


Spoiler



Wenn der unnötig von den Drehbuchautoren erfundene Night King doch das schwächste Glied der Armee ist und durch seinen Tod einfach alle White Walker umkippen, warum zum Henker kommt er bei so einer Übermacht überhaupt an und riskiert es getötet zu werden? Einfach nur massiv verschenktes Potential um jetzt wieder das typische Zwischenmenschliche Drama mit Cersei weiterzuführen.




Ganz ehrlich ich hab am Ende drauf gewartet, dass Tyrion mit "der goldenen Hand" besetzt mit Infinity Steinen ankommt und mal ne Runde schnippt...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Auf einem OLED Fernseher ist die Dunkelheit kein Problem, sondern schafft ein super atmosphärisches Geschehen 
Zur Folge: Ich fand sie geil, auch wenn ich etwas überrascht vom Verlauf war. Die Rolle von Bran ist mir aber nach wie vor ein Rätsel.


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wer so allergisch auf Spoiler ist, hat die Folge entweder schon gesehen, oder ist gerade eh falsch im Internet. Alberne Hysterie immer.


Finde ich irgendwie traurig.
Manche Menschen haben einfach nicht die Zeit oder Lust sich sofort was anzusehen und sollen deshalb auf andere Dinge verzichten? Alberne engstirnig Sicht immer, Leute die sich null in andere Situationen hineinversetzen können und von sich selbst so überzeugt sind, dass "ihre" Art und Weise zu leben die einzig richtige ist...


----------



## Turo1984 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Naja, Problem bei den dunklen Szenen ist doch, dass die Mehrheit der Leute sich einen Fernseher kaufen, hinstellen und Fernseh schauen. 

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Leute wirklich Zeit damit verbringen das Beste aus dem Bild rauszuholen.

Schwarzwerte und Kontraste mit Testbildern (oder verschiedenen Blurays / Quellmaterial) abstimmen, so dass verschiedene Nuancen im Schwarz zu erkennen sind.

Ich gehe von aus, der Großteil lässt die Standardeinstellungen laufen, oder wählt zwischen den vorgefertigten Menüpunkten, oder der Klassiker "Dynamischer Kontrast" auf Vollgas, alle Auto-Verschönerer (Verschlimmbesserer) an und gib ihm! 

So kann man natürlich keinen Film wirklich genießen, geschweige denn eben eine Ausstrahlung die von der Darstellung im Dunklen lebt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Gestreamt auf Amazon prime mit einer 100mbit Leitung auf meinem OLED 65 Zoll 4k TV in absoluter Dunkelheit.

Es war gigantisch!


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Mir würde kein Besitzer eines Pferdes einfallen der es dafür hergibt, dass bei einem 12 Wochen Dreh im Winter bei Nacht und draußen der richtige Einsatz von Kavallerie gezeigt wird. Völlig ausgeschlossen.


zur Handlung rund um den Night King selbst


Spoiler



Bran is tot, wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat, das hat er sogar selbst gesagt. Er ist der 3-Eyed Raven und das ist kein Titel wie Papst oder Kardinal. Das ist der Name den sich Brynden Rivers selbst gegeben hat. Im Buch eine Gestalt, die aus den Schatten über die Targaryens wacht. Es ist es wohl derjenige der dafür verantwortlich war, dass der verrückte König durchgedreht ist und alle niederbrennen wollte. 

Daenerys ist faktisch auch schon tot, ihre Vision zeigt einen zerstörten Thronsaal dessen Thron sie nicht berührt, bevor sie zu Drogo und ihrem Kind zurückkehrt. Will heißen, sie stirbt kurz bevor sie den Thron erreicht.

Bleibt Jon Snow, der als Mischung aus Targaryen und Stark ein Kandidat auf Azor Ahai ist. Der kommt aber erst wenn die lange Nacht da ist und nicht vorher um sie zu verhindern. Also kann er sie bestenfalls auslösen indem er zum nächsten Night King wird. Daenerys stirbt, irgendjemand sticht Jon mit Drachenglas ins Herz (vgl. Benjen Stark in Staffel 7) und die Weltuntergangsparty geht los. Vermutlich ist es Bran der in Jon als neuen Night King herbeizaubert anstatt ihn sterben zu lassen. So wie beim Sturz des verrückten Königs fällt 3-Eyed Raven in das alte Muster zurück lieber alles zu zerstören, als den Thron einem nicht-Targaryen zu überlassen. Der alte Night King ist plötzlich kein Antagonist, sondern der einzige der versucht hat 3-eyed Raven aufzuhalten, er war halt leider nur zu strange, um sich verständlich mitzuteilen. Jon macht dann klar Schiff und die lange Nacht senkt sich über Westeros.

Azor Ahai kommt dann wie immer eine Generation später, um die lange Nacht zu beenden (nicht zu verhindern), wie vorhergesagt. Robert Baratheon stammt von den Targaryens ab, das macht das Kind von Gendry und Arya (das ich hier mal unterstelle) auch zu einer Mischung aus Targaryen (Feuer) und Stark (Eis): Azor Ahai. Der einzige Schimmer Licht in einem düsteren Ende, bei dem Westeros im Winter versinkt weil es auch keiner anders verdient hat.

Das ist mein Tipp, denn wenn sich jemand wie Melisandre selber umbringt, weil sie die Zukunft die sie zweifelsohne im Feuer gesehen hat nicht mehr erleben will, dann heißt das schon einiges. Deswegen war ihr Fokus auch auf Arya und nicht auf Jon. Denn Melisandres Fokus liegt auf Azor Ahai, oder eben der Mutter von ihm. Deswegen ist Jon nach dieser Lesart nicht Azor Ahai.

Dann liest man sich die Zitate und Gerüchte zu der "Prequel" Serie durch die wirklich gedreht wird (nicht die abgekündigt wurde) und realisiert, das ist die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Die lange Nacht in »Schlacht um Winterfell« ist nach meiner Meinung deswegen so dunkel abgedreht wurden um kosten zu sparen.
Sonst wäre die animationen und virtuellen Darstellung der Untoten ect. und Dreh zu kosten intensiv gewesen.
Wenn man bedenkt was »Die Schlacht der Bastarde«gekostet hat,keine Folge war teurer gewesen bis dahin.
Und da war es wirklich teuer weil es am hellem Tag dargestellt wurde,
was natürlich die Folge hat das jede Schlachtszene aufwendig virtuell dargestellt werden mußte.
Aber ich fand die Folge eines der besten von GOT.


----------



## Lotto (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Hab auf Sky (Sat, kein Stream) geguckt (kein OLED) und natürlich war das  Bild da auch dunkel, da es eben das Setting war (Nacht!).
All  diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren sind die Leute die typischerweise  Serien nur als "Nebenbeschäftigung" gucken. Denen geht halt sowieso  immer die Atmosphäre dadurch schon komplett flöten, wodurch man  natürlich auch die Intention hinter den dunklen Bildern nicht wirklich  mitbekommt (Beklommenheit, Furcht, Chaos,etc., eben all das was der  gegnerischen Untoten-Armee in die Karten spielt).
Sorry aber wer sich  beschwert, dass er die Untotenwelle erst sehen kann als sie schon  aufprallt, sollte einfach am besten gar nichts sagen...


Spoiler



Ansonsten:  ersten beiden Folgen komplettes Buildup für die dritte Folge und die  vom Drehbuch her ganz ganz schwach. Klar die Effekte waren erste Sahne,  aber es tat richtig weh beim zugucken:
Dothraki-Kamikaze, Jon und Daenerys  gucken vollkommen ungeschützt zu...wär ja nicht so als würde da nicht  irgendwo ein Drachen mit blauen Augen rumfliegen...
Katapulte werden vor der Mauer und vor der Infanterie aufgestellt....
Flammengraben erst nachdem schon 80% tot, Flammengraben 1,80m breit statt 10m...
80%  der Armee werden nahezu ohne Untote-Verluste überrannt, die 6-7  Hauptcharaktere (ohne Drachen gerechnet) metzeln dann während der Folge  gefühlt 100 Mal soviele ab...
Nur Named-Charaktere welche eh keinen "Zweck" mehr dienen werden entsorgt, die Main-Crew überlebt komplett...
 Arya schafft es sich durch 100 Untote, 20 White-Walker an den Nachtkönig anzuschleichen...
Die rote Frau kehrt zurück mit der Eingebung, dass Arya die Azor Ahai ist (woher auch immer diese Erkenntnis kam)...
Der Nachtkönig hat in der ganzen Folge nicht einmal sein Schwert angefasst(!) bevor er stirbt...
Ddie  ach so mächtige Armee des Jahrtausends also schon in Winterfell  geschlagen bevor der Rest des Kontinents überhaupt irgendwas mitbekommen  hat, die ach so mächtige Armee ist ein Kartenhaus, bei der der  Nachtkönig im direkten Duell (ohne seine Untotenarmee) ein Witz ist...
White-Walker sitzen die ganze Schlacht über auf ihren Pferden und machen...nichts!
Die kompletten "Build-Ups" der vorherigen Staffeln für Jon, Dany, etc. alle komplett nutzlos...
Kein  1v1 von Jon und dem Nachtkönig, hätte z.B. erwartet das Jon gegen das  blaue Feuer des Eisdrachen immun wär (dann hätte er wenigstens nen Sinn  in der Schlacht gehabt, anstatt sich  wieder einmal dumm trollen zu  lassen)
Bran chillt die ganze Zeit unterm Baum in seinem Stuhl,  fliegt als Rabe herum und macht...nichts!(Könnte ja wenigstens versuchen  den Nachtkönig ein Auge auzupicken.)...
Warum der Nachtkönig die Welt in Dunkelheit stürzen möchte bleibt ein Mysterium, ebenso die Rollen von Bran...
Das  Gedächtnis einer Zivilisation/der Welt sind Bücher und kein alter Mann  in einem Baum und auch kein Junge im Rollstuhl, denn erster sind durch  alle zugänglich, letzterer hockt irgendwo im Norden abseits jeglicher  Zivilisation, d.h. wenn niemand auf dieses Wissen zugriff hat, was nützt  es dann? Richtig: nichts!

Leute Leute Leute,.... wer bitte wurde da für das schreiben des Drehbuchs engagiert? Ein Haufen 6-Jähriger?
Da wärs ja plausibler gewesen wenn Bran am Ende aufsteht und den Nachtkönig erdolcht, wenn dieser gerade sein Schwert zieht, begleitet mit den Worten "Suprise Mo....fu..., i played you all!" DAS wär doch mal ein Ende gewesen wo man wenigstens nen Lachkrampf bekommen hätte, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das er sich ein paar Season durch die Gegend ziehen lassen hat.

Arya ist jetzt eigentlich   unsterblich, weil jemand der sich so leicht durch die Armee des  Jahrtausends kämpft und schleicht der dürfte ja Cersei jetzt mit nem  Fingerschnipp ins Jenseits befördern.


----------



## waynetrain (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Game of was? Ist für mich der gleiche Käse wie  "The Walking Boredom". Geht völlig an mir vorbei. Und das als Fantasyfan. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Apokus (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gestreamt auf Amazon prime mit einer 100mbit Leitung auf meinem OLED 65 Zoll 4k TV in absoluter Dunkelheit.
> 
> Es war gigantisch!



Gestreamt auf Amazon Prime mit meiner 1Gbit Leitung auf einem 55 Zoll OLED  4k tv in absoluter Dunkelheit - und ich hab bei den Artefakten des dunklen Himmels das kotzen bekommen.
Auch auf den PC Monitoren wars nicht besser...


----------



## tallantis (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Warum sind diese Rechtfertigungen, egal in welchem Bereich immer so peinlich und armselig? Neben der Dunkelheit war auch das was man dann sah alles kompletter Schwachsinn. Die Dunkelheit überstrahlt zwar alles, aber über den ganzen anderen Müll sollte man auch nochmal Rechtfertigung erhalten. Es zeigt halt einfach wie schlecht GoT über die Staffeln geworden ist. Die lang erwartete Lange Nacht war kompletter Müll. Applaus dafür.



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Rosamunde Pilcher vielleicht?
> Aber schon lustig, wie diese GoT-Hater die Serie ******* finden, aber dennoch alle Folgen gesehen haben.



Klar, man will Dinge einfach mal zuende bringen, wenn man so lange dabei ist. Halt schade, dass die Serie so abstürzen musste.



Loci2378 schrieb:


> F
> Staffel 6 war bei den echten GOT-Fans bisher die beste Staffel (und auch aus meiner Sicht).



"Echter GoT Fan" Schon das ist ein völliger Witz, wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser Quatsch den man dort vorgesetzt bekommt überhaupt nicht Kanon ist. Aber klar, wenn man es selber mag ist es natürlich "echt". Da Kollege Oberst Klink das wunderbar zusammengefasst hat, was alles Unsinn war muss ich das nicht wiederholen.


----------



## joraku (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Ich denke auch, dass da Kompression eine starke Rolle gespielt hat. 
Habe es per Sky (auch Internet Stream) gesehen auf einem älteren TV, kein OLED, sondern LCD, Raum war abgedunkelt und Deckenfluter aus  
Keine Probleme, kam gut rüber. Es war ein Kampf in der Nacht und wer GoT kennt weiß, dass man sich beim Look Mühe gibt und die Schauspieler nicht drei Schatten werfen.^^

Dennoch denke ich, wird die Folge auf einem neuen Gerät mit HDR und vor allem einer ordentlichen Bitrate also von Blu-Ray etc. nochmal viel besser aussehen.



waynetrain schrieb:


> Game of was? Ist für mich der gleiche Käse wie The Walking Boredom. Geht völlig an mir vorbei. Und das als fantasyfan. Aber jedem das seine



Dein Name ist Programm.


----------



## simosh (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

nen Scheiss produziert und der Zuschauer ist schuld, geil, so muss man das machen. Die Enthusiasten mit den 5k Endgeräten bestätigen das dann noch schön, wie doof der Durchschnitt ist. Super, Daumen hoch usw.

Ich hab nen 08/15 TV mit HDrdy, volles Sky, ne 400er Leitung und schau immer abgedunkelt. Aber was da präsentiert wurde war unter aller Sau. Selbst er häßlichste CAM Rip ausm russischen Kino sieht net so beschissen aus. Sowohl technisch wie auch Inhaltlich Endgame (haha), irgendwelche angeblichen Fantasie-Budgets sind dann wohl im Eiswürfel Endboss  stecken geblieben.

Der Effekt mieser Inhalt und miese Darbietung verstärken sich natürlich gegenseitig.


----------



## Lotto (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Arya ist die Azor Ahai. Das lässt die rote Frau in der Folge durchklingen (Arya: I know you., Milesandre: And now i know you!). Davor die Szene wo sie Arya auf den Zinnen anstarrt (d.h. sie ist ihretwegen gekommen). Die Szene wo sie Arya in der Burg antrifft, als sie gerade von den Untoten flieht, und sie ihr mitteilt, dass Beric Dondarrion nur immer und immer wieder vom roten Gott wiederbelebt wurde um letztendlich sie in diesem Moment zu retten. Und letztendlich als sie ihr mitteilt, dass sie den Nachtkönig töten wird. Arya:You said i shut many eyes FOREVER , Milesandre:...blue eyes. Das "für immer" bezieht sich darauf, dass Untoten bereits einmal das "Augen geschlossen" wurden. Und mit many sind wirklich viele gemeint, was nur geht wenn sie den Nachtkönig killt. Ebenso zeigt die kurze Pause beim sprechen vor ...blue eyes... das hier nicht die blaue Augenfarbe eines Menschen wie grün und braun gemeint ist).

Ist nur meine Interpretation, außer natürlich da kommt jetzt in den nächsten drei Folgen noch irgendeine Wendung. Aber eigentlich ist der Drops gelutscht, weil der Azor Ahai nicht mit einer Schlacht zwischen verschiedenen Häusern zu tun hat, sondern immer mit dem Kampf "Lebende gegen Untote" in Verbindung gebracht wurde. Und da ist der Zug nunmal nach Folge drei abgefahren.


----------



## 4thVariety (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Ryle schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich hab am Ende drauf gewartet, dass Tyrion mit "der goldenen Hand" besetzt mit Infinity Steinen ankommt und mal ne Runde schnippt...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollora (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Lotto schrieb:


> Hab auf Sky (Sat, kein Stream) geguckt (kein OLED) und natürlich war das  Bild da auch dunkel, da es eben das Setting war (Nacht!).
> All  diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren sind die Leute die typischerweise  Serien nur als "Nebenbeschäftigung" gucken. Denen geht halt sowieso  immer die Atmosphäre dadurch schon komplett flöten, wodurch man  natürlich auch die Intention hinter den dunklen Bildern nicht wirklich  mitbekommt (Beklommenheit, Furcht, Chaos,etc., eben all das was der  gegnerischen Untoten-Armee in die Karten spielt).
> Sorry aber wer sich  beschwert, dass er die Untotenwelle erst sehen kann als sie schon  aufprallt, sollte einfach am besten gar nichts sagen...
> 
> ...



Mag alles möglich sein . in den Büchern.
In der Serie hat man sich inzwischen viel zu sehr dem Mainstream hingegeben. Wie sollen all diese Handlungen in den verbleibenden 3 Folgen erklärt werden? In den nächsten 3 Folgen gehts um den Thronkrieg gegen Cersei und sonst sehr wenig. Ob die Hintergründe der Charaktere so beleuchtet werden wie du es dir vorstellst wage ich zu bezweifeln, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Ampere (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Das Bild war nicht zu dunkel, die TVs sind halt bei fast allen Müll. Ich habe es genossen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Gestreamt auf Amazon prime mit einer 100mbit Leitung auf meinem OLED 65 Zoll 4k TV in absoluter Dunkelheit.
> 
> Es war gigantisch!



Fühlt sich dein Teil jetzt größer an? Das interessiert nämlich keine Sau. Son Setup ist nix besonderes mehr.


----------



## Speedbone (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Storytechnisch war die Schlacht schon recht naja halt schlecht. Die Dothraki reiten vor mit brennenden Schwertern und ... 2 Sekunden später ist von den brennenden Schwertern nichts mehr zu sehen ... Und dann ala "They are Billions" kommen die Horden von Untoten dem Kommentar von Lotto kann ich nur beipflichten auch war ich sehr enttäuscht von dem Bild aber nicht dunkel sondern irgendwie verwaschen teilweise durch fallende Schneeflocken und ja es ist alles wolkenbedekt aber das hätte man besser lösen können.. Mal sehen wie es in 4k aussieht wen die Blurays veröffenlticht  werden. Hoffen wir mal das die restlichen letzten Folgen besser sind und diese nur eine Ausnahme war.

P.S. Montag um 3 Uhr sehen wir ja wie es weiter geht


----------



## Korn86 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Ampere schrieb:


> Das Bild war nicht zu dunkel, die TVs sind halt bei fast allen Müll. Ich habe es genossen.



Genau das ist auch das Hauptproblem -> billige 50Hz IPS-Displays mit nur 6/8 bit Farbanbindung in Verbindung mit einem schlechten Bildprozessor, ergeben nicht nur die Schlieren des Todes, sie haben auch einen bescheidenen Kontrast und Schwarzwert 

Aber Hauptsache für unter 500 Euro einen 55 Zoll 4K TV mit Fake-HDR gekauft... 

Solche Geräte wie z.B. ein Samsung UE 65 NU7179 für 800 Euro sind halt Elektroschrott, wer so etwas kauft, der darf sich hinterher nicht wundern


----------



## CPFUUU (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Wieso beschweren sich alle über die Story der Serie ? Die Bücher sind doch auch nicht viel besser. Eis und Feuer ist ein rip-off von Elementen anderer Werke nur neu zusammen gewürfelt.

Niemand kann den Nachtkönig töten / Kein Mann kann den Hexenkönig töten. 
Ich bin Niemand                                            / Ich bin kein Mann.

Der dreiäugige Rabe hat jeweils ein Auge für Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft. Er kann Zeit und Raum überwinden und an vielen Orten sein. Das ist nichts anderes als der Kwisatz Haderach aus Dune.
Beide lassen ihre frühere Persönlichkeit zurück. Beide ziehen durch die Wüste.


----------



## CPFUUU (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Die Bücher werden auch nie raus kommen da Martin 70 und stark übergewichtig ist. Der hat sich wohl in eine Ecke geschrieben. Alle guten Charaktere sind tot und wer soll den Thron schon besetzen.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Loci2378 schrieb:


> Staffel 6 war bei *den echten GOT-Fans* bisher die beste Staffel (und auch aus meiner Sicht). Gut, dass man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, aber dennoch in einem vernünftigen Ton Dinge "kritisiert".



Da ist sie wieder.. die gute alte "true scotsman fallacy". Wie gut das die "echten" GoT Fans auf die Bücher warten, und wenn sie die Serie gucken, dann versuchen, sie losgelöst von dem "echten" GoT zu betrachten 
(der letzte Teil ist leider auch nur halb sarkastisch gemeint).


----------



## John-800 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Turo1984 schrieb:


> Naja, Problem bei den dunklen Szenen ist doch, dass die Mehrheit der Leute sich einen Fernseher kaufen, hinstellen und Fernseh schauen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Leute wirklich Zeit damit verbringen das Beste aus dem Bild rauszuholen.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich freilich topen 
Der Samsung edge LED TV eines Kollegs ist nicht mit candela gesegnet, sprich recht dunkles Bild. Um dem entgegegn zu wirken ist der gute hin und hat die Bildhelligkeit auf 100 gestellt. Hellgraue Balken oben und unten 
Jetzt versuche dem Proll was mit candela/Schwarzwerten zu erklären. Schließlich ist sein PC mit i5 6500/GTX970 auch schneller als mein i7 6700k/Vega64 




VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Fühlt sich dein Teil jetzt größer an? Das interessiert nämlich keine Sau. Son Setup ist nix besonderes mehr.



ich glaube ich hab..... ehm... 

Also Q9fn QLED mit sehr gutem Schwarzwert, heller als jeder OLED gepaart mit Auro3D Ton im stockfinsterem Raum. Viel mehr kann man da als normalo nicht machen. 
Schätze mehr als die hälfte der GoT Zuschauer war zu faul überhaupt mal den Raum komplett abzudunkeln, ganz zu schweigen von verwendeter Hardware und deren Einstellungen.


----------



## Rollora (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Loci2378 schrieb:


> Staffel 6 war bei den echten GOT-Fans bisher die beste Staffel (und auch aus meiner Sicht). Gut, dass man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, aber dennoch in einem vernünftigen Ton Dinge "kritisiert".
> Akzeptiere die Meinung anderer, dann wirst zu auch respektiert. Ich sehe hier weit und breit keinen Respekt. Stelle andere (auch nicht indirekt) als dumm dar, nur weil du anderer Meinung bist. Danke.



Schon ziemlich spannend. "Echte" Fans von "Song of ice and fire" wären wohl mit Season 1 noch am glücklichsten gewesen. Ist sehr nahe am Buch (ein paar unnötige Sachen waren natürlich drin, sowie ein paar andere Dinge die nunmal fürs TV Adaptiert wurden und nicht passend wären wenn sie so gehalten worden wären wie im Buch (Alter der DarstellerInnen).
Season 6, gerade durchgeklickt - naaajaaa NEIN
Aber vielleicht bin ich kein "echter" Fan. Oder vielleicht habe ich nur eine andere Meinung, nur du schaffst es nicht sie zu akzeptieren? Wie sitzt es sich so im Glashaus?


----------



## etar (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Mit meinem alten Plasma ging es gut und der Raum wird eh immer dunkel gemacht beim Serie / Film schauen für die richtige Stimmung.


----------



## Apokus (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch das Hauptproblem -> billige 50Hz IPS-Displays mit nur 6/8 bit Farbanbindung in Verbindung mit einem schlechten Bildprozessor, ergeben nicht nur die Schlieren des Todes, sie haben auch einen bescheidenen Kontrast und Schwarzwert
> 
> Aber Hauptsache für unter 500 Euro einen 55 Zoll 4K TV mit Fake-HDR gekauft...
> 
> Solche Geräte wie z.B. ein Samsung UE 65 NU7179 für 800 Euro sind halt Elektroschrott, wer so etwas kauft, der darf sich hinterher nicht wundern




Du meinst also mein C8 ist billiger Elektroschrott?  (Hätte ich doch den W8 kaufen sollen obwohls den nur in 65" gab was mir bei 2,5m Abstand zum TV doch zu groß war?)
Mit eben diesem hab ich diesen Wunderbaren Effekt ebenfalls wenn ich via Amazon schaue.


----------



## sterreich (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Trevor Noah hat es recht nett ausgedrückt:
"It's like the first people to die in that battle was HBO's lightning crew"


Ryle schrieb:


> und hier ein kurzes Spoiler der mich auch nur noch aufgeregt hat
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Die plausibelste Erklärung, die ich dazu bisher gehört habe ist Hybris. Night King und 3-äugiger Rabe waren mehr oder weniger Totfeinde. Ähnlich wie Cersei die Tochter von Elia Sand vor deren Augen getötet hat. War ja nicht der erste in GoT, dem es zum Verhängnis wurde, dass er sich in Sicherheit gewiegt hat: Ned Stark, Oberyn Martell, Arthur Dayne, Kleinfinger, Tywin Lannister, Ramsey Bolton,...

Das mit dem verschenkten Potential unterschreibe ich. Seit der 2. Staffel arbeitete man auf den Night King und die Armee der Untoten hin um das ganze dann in einer überlangen Folge komplett "aufgelöst".





Turo1984 schrieb:


> Naja, Problem bei den dunklen Szenen ist doch, dass die Mehrheit der Leute sich einen Fernseher kaufen, hinstellen und Fernseh schauen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Leute wirklich Zeit damit verbringen das Beste aus dem Bild rauszuholen.
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut, aber die wenigsten, die gutes Geld für ein Produkt ausgeben wollen daran später stundenlang herumtüfteln sondern das Optimum "out of the box". Ist das selbe bei CPUs. Da übertaktet auch nur eine kleine Minderheit. 


Korn86 schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch das Hauptproblem -> billige 50Hz IPS-Displays mit nur 6/8 bit Farbanbindung in Verbindung mit einem schlechten Bildprozessor, ergeben nicht nur die Schlieren des Todes, sie haben auch einen bescheidenen Kontrast und Schwarzwert
> 
> Aber Hauptsache für unter 500 Euro einen 55 Zoll 4K TV mit Fake-HDR gekauft...
> 
> Solche Geräte wie z.B. ein Samsung UE 65 NU7179 für 800 Euro sind halt Elektroschrott, wer so etwas kauft, der darf sich hinterher nicht wundern



Habs auf einem 2013er MacBook Air geguckt, zwar kein Retina aber gutes Display, und mir war es zu dunkel (Amazon). Die wenigsten haben halt ein Heimkino um mehrere 1000€.


----------



## Standeck (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Wer bitte schaut sich das auf Tablets oder, schlimmer noch, Smartphones an?  Tut mir leid aber diejenigen sollten lebendig gehäutet werden und deren Finger, mit denen sie das bedient haben, als letzte Mahlzeit an sie verfüttert werden.  Was dann noch übrig ist sollen die Hunde kriegen.


----------



## Rollora (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Standeck schrieb:


> Wer bitte schaut sich das auf Tablets oder, schlimmer noch, Smartphones an?  Tut mir leid aber diejenigen sollten lebendig gehäutet werden und deren Finger, mit denen sie das bedient haben, als letzte Mahlzeit an sie verfüttert werden.  Was dann noch übrig ist sollen die Hunde kriegen.


Ramsay, so schwer das auch für mich zu verstehen ist, die junge Generation schaut anscheinend so "fern".


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Fühlt sich dein Teil jetzt größer an? Das interessiert nämlich keine Sau. Son Setup ist nix besonderes mehr.



Natuerlich ist mein setup nix besonderes. Habe ich auch nie behauptet. 

Das Thema ist "Bild zu dunkel bei got Staffel 8 Folge 3" - ich habe geschrieben dass es nicht zu dunkel war und super aussah und zur Info hält auch welchem setup.

Das traurige Leute wie du in der Aussage "prahlerei" sehen und sofort um sich rum geifern, macht mich etwas traurig, und sollte bei dir mal zur selbstreflektion anregen..... Ist ja ekelig.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Hab die Folge gestern Nacht geschaut und sie hat ohne wirklich hohe Erwartungen mal wieder richtig gut eingeschlagen haha. Vor allem weil sie so ziemlich alles anderes macht als ich es von GoT gewohnt war. Wer sich beschwert, dass die Nacht dunkel ist, beschwert sich hoffentlich nicht auch, dass der Tag hell ist


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Rollora schrieb:


> Finde ich irgendwie traurig.
> Manche Menschen haben einfach nicht die Zeit oder Lust sich sofort was anzusehen und sollen deshalb auf andere Dinge verzichten? Alberne engstirnig Sicht immer, Leute die sich null in andere Situationen hineinversetzen können und von sich selbst so überzeugt sind, dass "ihre" Art und Weise zu leben die einzig richtige ist...



Äh genau, das alles gibt meine einzeilige Aussage her


----------



## projectneo (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

War alles in allem eine gute Folge die Spaß gemacht hat. Ich fand das Bild auch nicht zu dunkel auf nem OLED allerdings. Und ich habe den gesamten Raum abgedunkelt da es bei offenen Jalousie dann doch schwer erkennbar war.


----------



## Bartolas (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Zu Dunkel fand ich es eigentlich nicht, ich fand aber das die Folge teilweise verpixelt gewirkt hat. Ich habe die Schuld mal auf SkyQ  geschoben.


----------



## spl1ce (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Wir haben die Folge genossen wie jede andere. Keine Langeweile und auch nicht zu dunkel... Die Schlacht von Endgame, die wir uns 1 Tag später im Kino angeschaut haben, war ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## xDave78 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Ich habe die Folge nicht bei Nacht geschaut, sondern halt am frühen Abend. Leider kommt man als Berufstätiger nicht auf die Idee um 22/23 Uhr noch eine 90 minütige Show anzureißen. Wobei es in dem Fall wohl sinnvoll gewesen wäre. Ich schätze ich werde es heute um 23 Uhr noch einmal angehen, die Folge war ja auch ausreichend genial, dass man sie nochmal ansehen kann...hab ich zwar bisher noch nie gemacht aber was solls^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Auch wenn ich jedem zugestehe, Spaß zu haben an dieser Folge, kann doch niemand verleugnen, dass sie handlungstechnisch der absolute Tiefpunkt der ganzen Serie war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Loci2378 schrieb:


> Unfertig ist für jemanden nur etwas, weil er/sie etwas anderes erwartet hat und das nicht bekommen hat, was er wollte. Man nennt so etwas auch kindisch. Ich persönliche sehe keine Schlamperei. Die Inszenierung war großartig!



Du hast entweder keine Ahnung oder extrem niedrige Standards. 



Loci2378 schrieb:


> Staffel 6 war bei den echten GOT-Fans bisher die beste Staffel (und auch aus meiner Sicht). Gut, dass man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann, aber dennoch in einem vernünftigen Ton Dinge "kritisiert".



Und genau das Gleiche. Die Meinung der sogenannten "GOT-Fans" interessiert mich nicht. 90 % sind reine Kommerzhuren, die sich nicht genauer mit der Handlung beschäftigen und diesen, mittlerweile muss man sagen Müll nur schauen, damit sie in der Mittagspause mitreden können. 



Loci2378 schrieb:


> Akzeptiere die Meinung anderer, dann wirst zu auch respektiert. Ich sehe hier weit und breit keinen Respekt. Stelle andere (auch nicht indirekt) als dumm dar, nur weil du anderer Meinung bist. Danke.



Wie gesagt, mich interessieren andere Meinungen nicht. Und mich interessiert auch das kindische Geheule wegen der Spoiler nicht. Wer es bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, hat eben Pech gehabt und kann mich mal.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und genau das Gleiche. Die Meinung der sogenannten "GOT-Fans" interessiert mich nicht. 90 % sind reine Kommerzhuren, die sich nicht genauer mit der Handlung beschäftigen und diesen, mittlerweile muss man sagen Müll nur schauen, damit sie in der Mittagspause mitreden können.
> Wie gesagt, mich interessieren andere Meinungen nicht. Und mich interessiert auch das kindische Geheule wegen der Spoiler nicht. Wer es bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat, hat eben Pech gehabt und kann mich mal.


Wow, Cersei ist bestimmt dein Lieblingscharakter hm?
Wenn dich andere Meinungen nicht interessieren, warum treibst du dich dann in Foren herum?


----------



## Rollora (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*



projectneo schrieb:


> *War *alles in allem *eine gute Folge* die Spaß gemacht hat.


Was daran war "gut"? Die Story? Dass mit vielem, was die Serie nun Jahrelang aufgebaut hat einfach gebrochen wurde? Dass wir wohl in den absoluten Mainstream versinken, wo das Buch so tolle Storystränge und Charakterentwicklungen aufgebaut hat für Jon, Arya, Bran, den Night King... und vermutlich davon einfach nur "wer sitzt am Ende am Thron?" wird? Was ist mit den ganzen Prophezeiungen, wer war der Night King?

Abgesehen davon, war die Folge wirklich wirklich WIRKLICH dumm geschrieben. Ist der Anspruch mancher wirklich so niedrig? Ein 5 Jähriger baut bessere Schlachtenstrategien auf wie sie hier vorgekommen sind

YouTube


----------



## Standeck (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Neuer Rekord und Rechtfertigung für dunkles Bild*

Leute Leute Leute: Ich hab sowohl die Bücher gelesen als auch die Serie geschaut und ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum die Buchleser die Serie Hassen noch warum die Serie nach der Staffel 5 oder bei der Staffel 5 schlechter geworden sein soll. Die Serie adaptiert die Bücher so gut es eben geht. Wer meint eine Serie muss sich nah an die Bücher halten hat halt keine Ahnung von Adaption. Weil ich die Bücher gelesen hab denk ich mir auch sie haben die richtigen Geschichten erzählt und die unsinnigen Weggelassen. Was in Gottes Namen soll denn Lady Stoneheart bewirken am Ende? Warum ist GRRM nicht auf die Idee gekommen Sansa an Ramsay Bolton, an mich, zu verheiraten? Wen bitteschön interessiert das Schicksal von Jayne Poole? In der Serie sind grad die Richtigen Abgekratzt. Die haben halt Raum geschaffen. Wen sie die Zeit und Kohle gehabt hättten hätten sie es 1:1 umgesetzt, hatten sie nur nicht und haben sie auch nicht bei Staffel 1 gemacht. Einem Autor wie GRRM kostet es keine müde Mark mehr 20 oder 100 Schlachten in seinem Buch zu haben, genausowenig wie 50 oder 2000 Hauptcharaktere. Es kostet ihn nur Zeit und Phantasie. Ersteres kostet im Film Geld, und Geld haben sie nicht genug um alles zu machen was sich die Buchvorlage ausgedacht hat. 10 Nebencharaktere mehr heißt für den Film: Für müssen 10 Schauspieler mehr Casten. Sind es spezielle Charaktere brauchen wir mehr Castings um die richtigen Darsteller zu finden. Im Fall von Arya haben sie 300 verschiedenen Schauspielerinnen gesichtet, 10x 300 sind 3000 im schlimmsten Fall. Das kostet Geld. Dann könnte es sein dass diese Charaktere alle in verschiedenen Umgebungen agieren.  Bedeutet: Wir müssen in der Weltgeschichte umherreisen um die richtigen Drehorte zu finden. Kostet Geld. Dann müssen wir mit dem gesamten Drehteam dahin fliegen, Sets bauen und Masken machen: Kostet GELD. SEHR VIEL GELD. Nehmt weiterhin an es sind auch noch CGI Effekte notwendig weil jeder der Charaktere bestimmte Fähigkeiten hat oder vielleicht sogar Drachen oder was ähnliches: Kostet noch mehr Geld usw. Wenn diese Charaktere für die Story nun im Endeffekt unwichtig sind lässt man sie halt im Film weg und spart sich das Geld für die wichtigen Dinge. George RR Martin weiß das alles: Er war nämlich 10 Jahre TV Autor. Er weiß welchen Beschränkungen ein TV Autor unterworfen ist und daher weiß er auch dass die Serie Top Gemacht ist, so gut wie er sich es hätte erträumen können, realistischerweise. Er sagte schon: "Natürlich würde ich mir für jede Folge zwei Stunden Zeit und ein Budget wie für einen Herr der Ringe Film wünschen. Ich weiß, das geht halt leider nicht und daher ist das das beste was ich bekommen kann. Daher ist das auch gut so". Also, ihr angeblichen Experten, kommt mal runter und erfreut euch an einer der besten Shows die ihr im Fernsehen kriegen werdet.


----------

